# AMD RX Vega: Performance-Schub für die Playstation 4 Pro?



## AntonioFunes (14. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *AMD RX Vega: Performance-Schub für die Playstation 4 Pro?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *AMD RX Vega: Performance-Schub für die Playstation 4 Pro?*


----------



## _hightech_ (14. August 2017)

...und es geht wieder los. Komisch das PC Games / Hardware dies nun in jedem Artikel erwähnen auch wenn die Headline gar nichts damit zu tun hat.  Meine einen anderen Artikel zu Project Cars 2

Das ist doch gar nichts neues Sony hat das schonmal hoch gebracht das die PS4 durch die 16bit geschichte viel schneller ist. Damals wurde herzlichst gelacht weil niemand sich die arbeit machen wird und der Effekt auch anzuzweifeln ist. 

Damage Kontrolle für Sony denn die PS4 Pro. Wird jetzt ernsthaft versucht damit solchen Secret Sauce Geschichten auf X1X level zu hieven. Zweifelhaft. Na da klappt die Sony Marketingvereiningung der deutschen Spielemagazine doch super. Kann man sogar im Hadelsregister nachschauen, dass Sony gezielt NEWS streuen kann^^

Aber sei es drum, neben der DX12 integration hardwareseitig in die CPU der X1X ist da ja noch der RAM und das wird den deutlichen Unterschied machen.

 Die PS4 Pro ist nicht ansatzweise mit der X1X zu vergleichen. Was die Pro nicht zu einem schlechten gerät macht. 

Schade nur das leute die sich nciht auskennen wahrscheinlich tatsächlich denken, das die Pro mithalten kann. In thirds wird sie ganz alt aussehen. 

Naja gute Berichterstattung ist was anderes. Worte wie könnte hätte wenn sind echt schlecht^^


----------



## AntonioFunes (14. August 2017)

Wenn der Herr "Marketing-Verschwörung"-Theoretiker sich die Mühe machen würde, auch mal die zahlreichen News zur Xbox One X zu lesen, die ich geschrieben habe, würde er nicht so einen unsinnigen Vorwurf schreiben, dass Sony die News "platziert" hätte und es eine Zusammenarbeit geben würde. Zumal in der News oben ja sogar klar drinsteht, dass der Effekt nicht besonders groß ist. Da kann sich jeder, der schon was zur One X gelesen hat, denken, dass die PS4 Pro trotzdem ganz klar schwächer bleibt. 

Wie man daher aus der News herauslesen kann, dass die PS4 Pro mit einer Xbox One X mithalten könne, ist mir zudem ein absolutes Rätsel ^^  Das steht da nicht mal ansatzweise drin. 


Ob die Quelle (wccftech) die News von Sony zugeschustert bekommen hat, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen - aber genau aus SOLCHEN Gründen schreibe ich sehr oft noch eigene Einschätzungen in die News dazu, die gar nicht in der Original-Quelle drinstehen. Denn einfach nur "abschreiben" is bei mir nicht drin. Selbst wenn es zB um eine Aktion geht, bei der ein Hersteller Cashback zu Mainboards gibt, weise ich in der News auch auf andere Aktionen und/oder Konkurrenz-Alternativen hin - mit ein wenig Verstand ist dann klar, dass die News nicht von der Firma an uns herangetragen wurde im Sinne einer verstecken Werbung, sondern dass ich oder ein Redaktuer lediglich die Aktion entdeckt haben, oft durch eine ganz normale Pressemitteilung, und diese Info geben wir dann einfach an die Nutzer weiter inkl. ggf. einer kleinen Einschätzung dazu.


----------



## klauspeteruwe (14. August 2017)

Das Feature wurde schon bei der PS4-Ankündigung erwähnt. Wer kann sich noch an "Es werde aus 4.2TF 8.4TF" erinnern? Mittlerweile wurde es angeblich schon bei ME: Andromeda benutzt, weil es gerade bei Checkerboardrendering nützlich ist. Damals verpuffte die News etwas, weil alle nicht mehr aus dem Lachen heraus kamen. Jetzt wird ein neuer Versuch unternommen, die PS4Pro ins bessere Licht zu rücken. Nach Cloud und DirectX12-Boost bei MS zieht Sony jetzt mit RPM nach. Unterm Strich wird es 0-10% in bestimmten Situation bringen, auf Kosten der Genauigkeit.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2017)

klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> Das Feature wurde schon bei der PS4-Ankündigung erwähnt. Wer kann sich noch an "Es werde aus 4.2TF 8.4TF" erinnern? Mittlerweile wurde es angeblich schon bei ME: Andromeda benutzt, weil es gerade bei Checkerboardrendering nützlich ist. Damals verpuffte die News etwas, weil alle nicht mehr aus dem Lachen heraus kamen. Jetzt wird ein neuer Versuch unternommen, die PS4Pro ins bessere Licht zu rücken.


 An sich sieht es eher so aus, als würde das Feature nun wegen der AMD Vega "starten", und dazu hat AMD dazu ein paar Dinge gesagt und das Video erstellt. Anlässlich dessen wird einfach nur AUCH wieder aufgegriffen bzw. daran erinnert, dass die PS4 pro davon profitieren KÖNNTE, und das aber auch nur in einem geringen Maße. Mehr steht da doch gar nicht. Die Aussagen stammen ja noch nicht mal von Sony...


----------



## klauspeteruwe (14. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich sieht es eher so aus, als würde das Feature nun wegen der AMD Vega "starten", und dazu hat AMD dazu ein paar Dinge gesagt und das Video erstellt. Anlässlich dessen wird einfach nur AUCH wieder aufgegriffen bzw. daran erinnert, dass die PS4 pro davon profitieren KÖNNTE, und das aber auch nur in einem geringen Maße. Mehr steht da doch gar nicht. Die Aussagen stammen ja noch nicht mal von Sony...



Das Feature wurde auf der PS4 Pro schon genutzt. Die Entwickler von ME:A haben sich schon mal darüber geäußert und ein Leistungsplus von ca. 30% in einem bestimmten Szenario beschrieben. Diese News wurde also schon vor längerer Zeit beantwortet, nur ist diese Frage natürlich heute viel interessanter und die unsicheren Playstationspieler zur Zeit viel klickfreudiger.
Und außerdem: Wie kann man so relativierend von "Könnte" und "geringem Maße" sprechen, wenn eine Headline so formuliert wurde, wie diese?


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2017)

klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> Das Feature wurde auf der PS4 Pro schon genutzt. Die Entwickler von ME:A haben sich schon mal darüber geäußert und ein Leistungsplus von ca. 30% in einem bestimmten Szenario beschrieben. Diese News wurde also schon vor längerer Zeit beantwortet, nur ist diese Frage natürlich heute viel interessanter und die unsicheren Playstationspieler zur Zeit viel klickfreudiger.
> Und außerdem: Wie kann man so relativierend von "Könnte" und "geringem Maße" sprechen, wenn eine Headline so formuliert wurde, wie diese?


 da steht in der Headline ein Fragezeichen, falls du es übersehen hast. Es wird also die FRAGE gestellt, OB die PS4 evlt profitieren kann. In der Einleitung steht "Auch die Playstation 4 Pro *könnte *profitieren". Im Text steht als erste Erwähung der PS4 "Durch den Lauch der neuen Technologie *könnte *aber auch die Playstation 4 Pro einen Schub bekommen ", bei der zweiten Erwähnung "Somit *könnte *die Playstation 4 Pro im Gegensatz zur Xbox One X gegebenenfalls das neue RPM-Feature _nutzen_"   

Dann steht da noch "Zu viel sollte man zwar von RPM nicht erwarten" sowie "und - wie ihr an dem Benchmarkergebnissen seht - das Leistungsplus auch nicht enorm ist"  - und vor allem: der Großteil der News handelt von AMD und dem Feature, NICHT von Sony und der PS4... 


Ich persönlich zB wusste noch gar nichts von dem Feature, und durch die News hab ich davon erfahren und finde es interessant - und zwar für meinen PC, nicht weil ich eine PS habe oder plane, eine zu kaufen. Die News beginnt ja mit AMD RX Vega, die ist also 100pro nicht nur für PS-Nutzer interessant. Und auch wenn es vlt, schon mal thematisiert wurde: jetzt ist nun mal Vega-Release, warum soll man das Thema nicht aus dem Anlass noch mal besprechen? Vor allem hat nicht jeder so viel Zeit, alle News rund um Technik zu kennen - daher ist es IMHO sogar gut, wenn Dinge auch mal neu aufgegriffen werden, damit auch die, die davon noch nichts wussten, darauf aufmerksam werden. So wie ich. Zudem gab es ja auch von AMD zu dem Thema extra ein recht neues Video - allein das wäre an sich schon eine News wert IMHO, egal ob man die PS4 dabei auch nennt oder nicht. Und der Vega-Release bettelt ja geradezu darum, dass man da "alles" rund um Vega als News oder Special aufgreift.


----------



## klauspeteruwe (14. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da steht in der Headline ein Fragezeichen, falls du es übersehen hast. Es wird also die FRAGE gestellt, OB die PS4 evlt profitieren kann. In der Einleitung steht "Auch die Playstation 4 Pro *könnte *profitieren". Im Text steht als erste Erwähung der PS4 "Durch den Lauch der neuen Technologie *könnte *aber auch die Playstation 4 Pro einen Schub bekommen ", bei der zweiten Erwähnung "Somit *könnte *die Playstation 4 Pro im Gegensatz zur Xbox One X gegebenenfalls das neue RPM-Feature _nutzen_"
> 
> Dann steht da noch "Zu viel sollte man zwar von RPM nicht erwarten" sowie "und - wie ihr an dem Benchmarkergebnissen seht - das Leistungsplus auch nicht enorm ist"  - und vor allem: der Großteil der News handelt von AMD und dem Feature, NICHT von Sony und der PS4...
> 
> ...



Auch mit einer Frage kann man eine Aussage machen, bzw. Erwartungen schüren. Dadurch dass explizit von der Ps4 Pro in der Headline gesprochen wird, beziehe ich diese News hauptsächlich auf die Ps4 Pro und da ist dieses Feature schon seit dem Launch bekannt und wird genutzt. Da der Launch der XOX bevor steht bekommt man natürlich als Ps4 Pro Besitzer kalte Füße und möchte möglichst viele, positive News zur Ps4 lesen. Deshalb hat diese News für mich einen faden Clickbait-Geschmack.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2017)

klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> Auch mit einer Frage kann man eine Aussage machen, bzw. Erwartungen schüren. Dadurch dass explizit von der Ps4 Pro in der Headline gesprochen wird, beziehe ich diese News hauptsächlich auf die Ps4 Pro und da ist dieses Feature schon seit dem Launch bekannt und wird genutzt.


 Mir war das nicht bekannt, dass die PS4 das schon nutzt, aber durch die Vega kommt das Feature nun halt für den PC, so dass es eben eine News wert ist. Und wenn Du einen Blick auf die URL oben wirfst, wirst du sehen, dass das hier die PC-Games ist, nicht die Konsolen-Games oder gar PS-Games  

Ich verstehe nicht, was daran komisch sein soll, wenn anlässlich des Vega-Releases und dem damit verbundenen RPM-Feature auch das Thema aufgegriffen wird, ob die PS4 Pro davon profitieren könnte. Und auch PC-Nutzer finden das dann interessant, da sich fragen: wieso könnte denn auch die PS davon profitieren? Ich bin nämlich sicher, dass ein Haufen Leute, auch der Großteil der PS-Nutzer gar keine Ahnung hat, dass AMD-Technik im Inneren schlummert. Bei den meisten aus dem einfachen Grund, dass es ihnen scheissegal ist, welche Technik da drin ist und ob es nun 10% mehr oder weniger Leistung gibt  




> Da der Launch der XOX bevor steht


 naja, es sind noch 3 Monate...  wenn du es so siehst, steht auch Weihnachten bevor... 



> }bekommt man natürlich als Ps4 Pro Besitzer kalte Füße und möchte möglichst viele, positive News zur Ps4 lesen


 glaubst du diesen Unsinn ernsthaft? Warum sollte man "kalte Füße" bekommen, vor allem "natürlich", wenn man eine PS4 pro hat und in 3 Monaten eine neue Xbox-Konsole rauskommt? ^^  Haben PS4-Besitzer etwa Schiss, dass sie Anfang November vor einer Freundesliste sitzen, die alle offline sind, weil alle ne Xbox One X gekauft haben? ^^   Vor allem: glaubst du, dass da jetzt ein Haufen PS4-Nutzer nägelkauend vor dem Schirm sitzt und um "positive" News zur PS4 Pro bettelt und alles anklickt, was damit zu tun haben könnte???




> Deshalb hat diese News für mich einen faden Clickbait-Geschmack.


  Tja, wer Verschwörungen sucht, findet überall welche...    Wenn du willst, kannst Du zu JEDER Schlagzeile ein "klickbait" konstruieren, denn jede Schlagzeile weckt Interesse an dem Thema, um das es geht und lockt somit Leute an, die das lesen. Wenn da jetzt was total belangloses stehen würde, ok: dann könnte man es kritisieren. Aber Du übertreibst echt ein wenig mit Deiner Ansicht.


----------



## Odin333 (14. August 2017)

klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> Da der Launch der XOX bevor steht bekommt man natürlich als Ps4 Pro Besitzer kalte Füße und möchte möglichst viele, positive News zur Ps4 lesen. Deshalb hat diese News für mich einen faden Clickbait-Geschmack.



Also bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich wirklich, was die rauchen...
Warum sollte mich der Xbox-Launch als PS4-Besitzer auch nur annähernd tangieren? Weil zwar 3rd-party-Titel statt in high in Ultra laufen, ich stattdessen aber auf die besten Exklusivtitel der aktuellen Konsolengeneration verzichten dürfte? Mach dich nicht lächerlich!


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (14. August 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Also bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich wirklich, was die rauchen...
> Warum sollte mich der Xbox-Launch als PS4-Besitzer auch nur annähernd tangieren? Weil 3rd-party-Titel statt in high in Ultra laufen würden und ich stattdessen aber auf die besten Exklusivtitel der aktuellen Konsolengeneration verzichten dürfte? Mach dich nicht Lächerlich!



Wozu verzichten? Ich habe ne billige 120 Euro PS4 für Spiderman und vielleicht noch Detroit, alles andere wird auf der One X in bestmöglicher Konsolenqualität und mit dem meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besseren Controller gespielt.


----------



## klauspeteruwe (14. August 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Also bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich wirklich, was die rauchen...
> Warum sollte mich der Xbox-Launch als PS4-Besitzer auch nur annähernd tangieren? Weil 3rd-party-Titel statt in high in Ultra laufen würden und ich stattdessen aber auf die besten Exklusivtitel der aktuellen Konsolengeneration verzichten dürfte? Mach dich nicht Lächerlich!



Nein nein. Leistung ist ab November nicht mehr so wichtig. Hat ja jetzt lange genug News über Auflösungs- und Framerateunterschiede gegeben. Wird ja langsam langweilig... Aber hey, viel Spass beim Spielen *deiner* Lieblingsspiele. Überraschender Weise gibt es auch Menschen, die die besten Spiele anders definieren. Leistungstechnisch wird die XOX der Ps4Pro überlegen sein, daran ändert auch ein RPM nichts und darum ging es in dieser News. Von Spielen habe ich nichts gelesen.


----------



## drbrainnn (15. August 2017)

Sony gibt an das die ps4 pro  mit der Nutzung von  RPM  8,4 Teraflop erreicht,nicht schlecht die Steigerung damit läuft 4k noch besser,super.http://www.play3.de/2016/10/21/ps4-pro-84-teraflops-sind-laut-mark-cerny-moeglich/


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2017)

drbrainnn schrieb:


> Sony gibt an das die ps4 pro  mit der Nutzung von  RPM  8,4 Teraflop erreicht,nicht schlecht die Steigerung damit läuft 4k noch besser,super.PS4 Pro: 8,4 Teraflops sind laut Mark Cerny möglich - play3.de



mit den TF muss man sehr vorsichtig sein. Selbst bei aktuellen Grafikkarten gibt es Modelle, die zB 30% mehr TF erreichen als eine andere Karte, aber nicht schneller in Games sind...  und bei einem Software-Knuff wie RPM sind Hochrechnungen sowieso eher vage.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Wozu verzichten? Ich habe ne billige 120 Euro PS4 für Spiderman und vielleicht noch Detroit, alles andere wird auf der One X in bestmöglicher Konsolenqualität und mit dem meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besseren Controller gespielt.



Dafür habe ich aber z.B. den PC. Die Konsolen sind für mich (fast) ausschließlich für deren Exklusivspiele. Und da habe ich auf der PS4 halt mehrere Dutzend Exklusivtitel (wobei da einige 3rd Party Japano Titel sicher auch noch irgendwann für PC kommen, wie inzwischen ja auch bei vielen PS3 Titeln der Fall). Die XBox ist eine durchaus tolle Konsole aber lohnt halt eigentlich nur, wenn man keinen Gaming PC hat, wenn man unbedingt dass Crossplay nutzen möchte oder wenn man wirklich auf Forza und Halo steht.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die XBox ist eine durchaus tolle Konsole aber lohnt halt eigentlich nur, wenn man keinen Gaming PC hat, wenn man unbedingt dass Crossplay nutzen möchte oder wenn man wirklich auf Forza und Halo steht.


 Du meinst wenn man eh schon eine PS4 hat UND "exklusive Titel" will, DANN lohnt sich eine xbox nicht. Das mag sein, aber ansonsten: ich habe eine Xbox One S, und zwar wegen Games wie NHL und NFL, die es am PC nicht gibt, UND auch für Games, die halt nur "für Konsole" gibt. Ob es die dann für xbox UND PS4 gibt, ist mir scheißegal: die sind für mich gefühlt dann "exklusiv"    Die One S bot mir aber einfach das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis als eine PS4, auch das Zubehör ist etwas günstiger. Daher hab ich keine PS4 geholt sodnern eine Xbox One S. Die wirklich PS4-exklusiven waren bzw sind mir wiederum egal. 

Und was Du auch immer wieder vergisst, wenn du ständig sagst "Wozu ne xbox wegen der MS-exklusiven Titel, wenn man schon einen PC hat und die Titel auch da spielen kann?" : die Titel, die es nur auf der Xbox und am PC gibt, sind meistens sehr teuer, wenn man sie für den PC holen will, da es sie nur per MS-Store als Download gibt. Für die Xbox aber bekommst du sie als Retail-Version im Handel deutlich günstiger UND könntest das Spiel später auch wieder verkaufen. Gefühlt sind diese Games für Leute, die auf den Preis achten, irgendwie doch quasi-"xbox exklusiv". Am PC können die Games zwar besser aussehen, aber bei vielen Games ist mir (und anderen) das völlig egal. Forza Horizon 3 zB hab ich für 30€ bekommen und sieht super aus, das brauch ich nicht für den doppelten Preis auch am PC, nur weil es vlt noch besser aussieht... 

Dann gibt es noch einen Fall, in dem eine Xbox sich für PC-Nutzer lohnen kann: wenn man im Wohnzimmer auch "mal zocken" will, seinen PC aber dort nicht hinstellen oder verbinden will, ist eine Konsole angesagt - und warum dann nicht ne Xbox? Da geht es ja Null um "exklusive Titel", sondern einfach nur darum, dass man mal im Wohnzimmer zocken will. Das Thema "exklusiv" wird IMHO ohnehin MASSIV überbewertet. Die Riesenmehrheit der Konsolen-Besitzer sind ja keine Powergamer, die jeden Tag 1-2h oder mehr spielen. Die meisten Konsolenspieler haben auch ohne exklusive Titel wahnsinnig viel Auswahl, so dass es denen egal ist, ob es nun mal das eine Game nicht für die eigene Plattform gibt...  ich kenne viele, die eine Konsole haben, aber halt maximal "nur" 2-3 pro Woche abends 1-2h spielen, auch mal 2 Wochen gar nicht, dann vlt mal an einem Wochenende satte 5-6h - denen ist es aber echt scheissegal, wie das mit "exklusiven" Titeln aussieht: die haben Bock auf ein neues Spiel und schauen dann einfach, welche Games für ihre Konsole und gut sein sollen und denen vom Genre her zusagen und kaufen sich das dann. Die wissen nicht mal, welche exklusiven Titel es für die anderen Plattformen gibt...


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2017)

Herbboy, du musst dich als XBox Besitzer nicht immer sofort auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Noch einmal, es geht - aus der Warte eines Gaming PC Besitzers - am Ende einzig darum, welche Art von Spielen man mag. Ist man da z.B. auf Shooter und Sportspiele begrenzt, dann kann man natürlich auch mit einer XBox als ergänzendes System glücklich werden, insbesondere, wenn, wie ich auch schon oben anmerkte, man die Titel dann als Crossplay nutzen kann. (Ich selbst möchte ja auch noch irgendwann eine XBox One, allerdings wird die bei mir vornehmlich dann wohl für die alten 360 Titel herhalten).

Wer aber eine breite Spieleauswahl zusätzlich zum PC will, der greift unmissverständlich selbstredend zu einer PS4, weil es dort eben mit weitem Abstand die meisten Exklusivspiele (neben dem PC) gibt. Was soll ich mit einer extra Konsole (Steam Link kostet nur einen Bruchteil), wenn ich alle Titel ohnehin für PC bekomme? Da ändert auch der höhere Preis von drei XBox One Spielen auf dem PC nichts. Erst mal muss ich genau die Spiele überhaupt wollen und dann zahlst du halt insgesamt 30 Euro mehr als für die drei Titel auf Konsole. Das ist nun wirklich kein Argument. 
Und die Sportspiele kriegt man auch alle für PS4. Dafür hast du auf der PS4 gerade im Bereich der Spiele aus Asien einen riesigen Fundus, den du nur auf der Playstation bekommst. Bzw., wenn man rein auf familienfreundliche Titel vor allem japanischer Herkunft steht, dann ist man auch mit einer Nintendo Konsole sehr gut beraten, auch dort gibt es etliche Exklusivspiele.


----------



## klauspeteruwe (15. August 2017)

Immer diese verallgemeinernde Glorifizierung von Exklusivspielen. Wie schon erwähnt wurde machen Exklusivspiele nur einen Bruchteil der am Markt erhältlichen Spiele aus. Desweiteren sind Sony's Exklusivspiele eben nicht jedermanns Sache. Es gibt genug weitere Gründe für oder gegen Konsole XY als ein paar Spiele mehr oder weniger. Leider wird man diese dämliche Exklusivspieldebatte demnächst noch häufiger zu hören kriegen, wobei es doch hier um die technischen Leistungsunterschiede gehen sollte. Der Ps4 hat sicherlich nicht das Lineup zum Erfolg verholfen, dass kann man schon an den Verkaufszahlen der Exklusivspiele sehen, die niemals den Status eines Systemsellers erreicht haben. Was ein Systemseller ist, kann man z.b. an Zelda: BotW sehen. Allenfalls Uncharted 4 hat ordentliche Verkaufszahlen erreicht, wobei mit 9Mio verkauften Spielen nur ein Bruchteil der Ps4-Besitzer zugegriffen haben. Ergo spielen für die große Mehrheit der Käufer die Exklusivspiele kaum bis keine Rolle, wenn es um die Kaufentscheidung geht. Da geht es mehr um Sachen wie Markentreue, Gewohnheit, Freundeskreis und natürlich Preis, Preis, Preis.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich aber z.B. den PC. Die Konsolen sind für mich (fast) ausschließlich für deren Exklusivspiele. Und da habe ich auf der PS4 halt mehrere Dutzend Exklusivtitel (wobei da einige 3rd Party Japano Titel sicher auch noch irgendwann für PC kommen, wie inzwischen ja auch bei vielen PS3 Titeln der Fall). Die XBox ist eine durchaus tolle Konsole aber lohnt halt eigentlich nur, wenn man keinen Gaming PC hat, wenn man unbedingt dass Crossplay nutzen möchte oder wenn man wirklich auf Forza und Halo steht.



Pc und Konsole ist wie Auto und Motorrad, man kann sie nicht 1:1 gleichsetzen. Für mich ist der PC nur noch für PC exklusive und mausintensive Spiele da und alles andere wird gemütlich auf der One X im Wohnzimmer auf dem dicken 4k TV gezockt, statt im Arbeitszimmer auf dem kleinen FHD Monitor.

Die PS4 habe ich nur mitgenommen, weil sie eben billig war und ich sie nach den, für mich, 2-3 interessanten Titeln ohne Verlust wieder abstoßen kann. Ich bin auch eh mehr der Multiplayer Spieler und Sony bietet fast nur kurzweilige Singleplayerspielchen ohne großem Wiederspielwert oder Japanogames an. Damit kann ich wenig anfangen, da nehme ich lieber EA Access, die Abwärtskompatibilität, das 4k Laufwerk, die leistungsfähigere Konsole und den genialen Elite Controller. 
Dieses Argument "Wer einen Spiele Pc hat, braucht keine Xbox" kann ich also nicht nachvollziehen.



klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> Immer diese verallgemeinernde Glorifizierung von Exklusivspielen. Wie schon erwähnt wurde machen Exklusivspiele nur einen Bruchteil der am Markt erhältlichen Spiele aus. Desweiteren sind Sony's Exklusivspiele eben nicht jedermanns Sache. Es gibt genug weitere Gründe für oder gegen Konsole XY als ein paar Spiele mehr oder weniger. Leider wird man diese dämliche Exklusivspieldebatte demnächst noch häufiger zu hören kriegen, wobei es doch hier um die technischen Leistungsunterschiede gehen sollte. Der Ps4 hat sicherlich nicht das Lineup zum Erfolg verholfen, dass kann man schon an den Verkaufszahlen der Exklusivspiele sehen, die niemals den Status eines Systemsellers erreicht haben. Was ein Systemseller ist, kann man z.b. an Zelda: BotW sehen. Allenfalls Uncharted 4 hat ordentliche Verkaufszahlen erreicht, wobei mit 9Mio verkauften Spielen nur ein Bruchteil der Ps4-Besitzer zugegriffen haben. Ergo spielen für die große Mehrheit der Käufer die Exklusivspiele kaum bis keine Rolle, wenn es um die Kaufentscheidung geht. Da geht es mehr um Sachen wie Markentreue, Gewohnheit, Freundeskreis und natürlich Preis, Preis, Preis.



Korrekt, diese Diskussion habe ich hier auch schon öfters geführt. Bis auf Uncharted 4 hat sich gemessen an den verkauften Konsolen kein Exklusivspiel richtig gut verkauft, ich glaube summa summarum kommen auf 8 verkaufte Spiele nur irgendwas um ein halbes Exklusivspiel. Casualgamer bestimmen den Markt und die interessieren sich halt am meisten für die üblichen Verdächtigen. Dass Exklusivspiele bei Leuten, die Spiele als große Leidenschaft ansehen höher im Kurs sind, ist logisch. Nur sind die eben in der Minderheit. Auf jeden Herrn Dammes mit 10+ Exklusivspielen  kommen Dutzende, die gar keins haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2017)

1. Steam Link (bereits mehrfach) erwähnt, ersetzt die Konsole im Wohnzimmer problemlos. 

Ansonsten, noch einmal, es geht darum, wenn PC Gamer eine noch weitere Bandbreite an Exklusivtiteln haben wollen. Und nein, es gibt nicht nur Uncharted und Horizon auf der Playstation exklusiv. Ich rede hier nicht nur von Triple A Produktionen sondern eben gerade um das Interesse an einer erweiterten Auswahl an Games. Und da ist die PS4 eben die perfekte Ergänzung zum PC, da könnt ihr das noch so sehr niederreden. Wer ein Top-Rollenspiel wie Persona oder ein für mehrere 100 Stunden fesselndes SRPG mit Rundentaktik und "Hexfeldern" wie Disgaea 5 möchte, der kommt aktuell um die PS4 nicht herum. Wen natürlich nur an "westliches Actionspiel 10.915" interessiert ist, der kann, wenn er auf dem PC nicht genug davon haben kann, neben dem PC auch meinetwegen gerne zu einer XBox greifen, wer allerdings eben die Vielfalt möchte, der ist da falsch. 

Es kommt IMMER auf den persönlichen Spielegeschmack an. Der PC kann alle Bereiche abdecken, die PS4 einen sehr großen Bereich, die XBox leider nur (noch) einen (inzwischen nicht mal mehr exklusiven) beschränkten Bereich. 

Und auch noch einmal, als PC Zocker interessieren mich auf Konsole quasi ausschließlich deren Exklusivtitel. Von daher ist das Niederreden dieser in dieser Diskussion hier völlig kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> 1. Steam Link (bereits mehrfach) erwähnt, ersetzt die Konsole im Wohnzimmer problemlos.



Ja, das hast Du mehrfach erwähnt, es wird dadurch aber nicht allgemeingültiger. Ich habe ein sehr großes Haus mit mehreren Stockwerken, Kabel kann ich vergessen und per Wlan klappt das nicht vernünftig. Mir würde aber auch das Konsolenfeeling komplett fehlen und ich pflege meine Spiele zu Tauschen oder weiterzuverkaufen. Davon mal ab, habe ich zwar einen brauchbaren Spiele PC, aber er wird mir kein 4k liefern können, das wird für 499 Euro auch keiner schaffen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es kommt IMMER auf den persönlichen Spielegeschmack an


Vollkommen richtig, deswegen fahre ICH auch mit der Kombination aus Xbox One X und PC am besten.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ja, das hast Du mehrfach erwähnt, es wird dadurch aber nicht allgemeingültiger. Ich habe ein sehr großes Haus mit mehreren Stockwerken, Kabel kann ich vergessen und per Wlan klappt das nicht vernünftig. Mir würde aber auch das Konsolenfeeling komplett fehlen und ich pflege meine Spiele zu Tauschen oder weiterzuverkaufen. Davon mal ab, habe ich zwar einen brauchbaren Spiele PC, aber er wird mir kein 4k liefern können, das wird für 499 Euro auch keiner schaffen.
> 
> 
> Vollkommen richtig, deswegen fahre ICH auch mit der Kombination aus Xbox One X und PC am besten.



Ja, das ist dein Spezialfall, solche habe ich ja auch schon im ersten Post angeführt.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, das ist dein Spezialfall, solche habe ich ja auch schon im ersten Post angeführt.


Ich würde es ja aus den anderen genannten Gründen nicht einmal machen, wenn es von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten her ginge. Dass mein PC nicht mit einer One X mithalten kann, ist sicher kein Spezialfall. Es dürften sogar verdammt viele einen noch schwächeren als meinen haben. Es ist auch kein Spezialfall, dass viele auf das Konsolenfeeling stehen und(oder gerne ihre Spiele weiterverkaufen oder Tauschen. Du glaubst nicht, wieviel Geld man damit spart.

Für Dich mag die Kombination aus Pc und PS4 ja toll sein, für mich ist Pc  + Xbox One X eben der Optimalfall, für wieder andere Pc + Switch usw.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2017)

Selbst aktuell kostet eine 6TFlop Grafikkarte für PC zum Aufrüsten aber keine 500 Euro, nicht mal annähernd.

Und 4k Gaming gibt es aktuell so oder so noch nicht. Das sind alles Full HD Spiele, die einfach in höherer Auflösung laufen.

Und PC Gaming ist und bleibt auf breite Sicht nun einmal am günstigsten (sonst würde ich primär ja auch Konsole zocken). Übrigens trotz der Möglichkeit Gebrauchtspiele zu kaufen oder zu verkaufen und es inzwischen viele Sales gibt. 
Dazu kommt ja auch noch, dass online zocken auf Konsole im Jahr ja so 50 - 60 Euro kostet, das wären bei mir drei (ältere bzw. gebrauchte) Triple A Spiele ... da kaufe ich lieber die Spiele und zocke Konsole rein offline. 

Klar ist natürlich, wer keinen Gaming PC hat, aber den halt Actionspiele interessieren und der auch keine Probleme damit hat, dass Shooter sich da wie "Kinderkram" (fehlendes Tempo und Präzision) anfühlen weil Maus und Tastatur fehlen, der ist mit einer X Box wunderbar bedient. Gibt ja Millionen, gerade Kinder und Jugendliche in den USA, die das so sehen. Alte Quake Veteranen schüttelt es dagegen ... 

Und so gesehen, wenn man so Genre-limitiert ist, dann kann man auch beim PC bleiben und bräuchte gar keine Konsole (eben abseits von räumlichen Befindlichkeiten).


----------



## klauspeteruwe (15. August 2017)

Zum eigentlichen Thema gesprochen ist ab November eben mit der X die leistungsstärkste Konsole am Markt. Was in der letzten Zeit ein Argument pro Playstation war, nämlich das Multiplatt's besser laufen, wird dann ein Argument pro X sein. Daran ändert auch kein RPM etwas. Die dämlichen Exklusivspielvergleiche kommen ja jetzt nur häufiger, weil man nicht mehr mit besserer Performance argumentieren kann. Wer also Wert auf bestmögliche Konsolenleistung legt ist eben bald bei MS am besten aufgehoben. Alle die das nicht interessiert, können bei ihrer Konsole bleiben, müssen aber auch nicht ständig ihren Exklusivspielsenf dazu geben.  Keiner kann irgendwem seine Spielevorlieben vorschreiben. Auch eine vermeintliche grosse Auswahl an Spielen bedeutet nichts, wenn man mit dem Angebot nichts anfangen kann. Das sollten einige mal lernen. Fakt ist, dass die XOX die besten Leistungsdaten hat und somit die hübscheste Optik bieten wird. RPM hin oder her.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2017)

klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Thema gesprochen ist ab November eben mit der X die leistungsstärkste Konsole am Markt. Was in der letzten Zeit ein Argument pro Playstation war, nämlich das Multiplatt's besser laufen, wird dann ein Argument pro X sein. Daran ändert auch kein RPM etwas. Die dämlichen Exklusivspielvergleiche kommen ja jetzt nur häufiger, weil man nicht mehr mit besserer Performance argumentieren kann. Wer also Wert auf bestmögliche Konsolenleistung legt ist eben bald bei MS am besten aufgehoben. Alle die das nicht interessiert, können bei ihrer Konsole bleiben, müssen aber auch nicht ständig ihren Exklusivspielsenf dazu geben.  Keiner kann irgendwem seine Spielevorlieben vorschreiben. Auch eine vermeintliche grosse Auswahl an Spielen bedeutet nichts, wenn man mit dem Angebot nichts anfangen kann. Das sollten einige mal lernen. Fakt ist, dass die XOX die besten Leistungsdaten hat und somit die hübscheste Optik bieten wird. RPM hin oder her.



Es hat sich noch nie die leistungsstärkste Konsole durchgesetzt sondern letztlich immer die günstigere bzw. die mit den meisten Spielen. 
Die XBox One X (noch stärker als die PS4 Pro) ist ja letztlich auch nur interessant, wenn man in 4k spielen will und da dann hoffentlich viele Titel auch mit 60FPS laufen können. Sprich, wie schon bei der PS4 Pro (eine von fünf verkauften PS4 ist eine Pro) wird es den Großteil der jeweiligen Zocker kalt lassen und sie werden, wie bei der PS4, weiterhin zur normalen XBox One greifen. 
Denn weder Pro noch One X haben eigene Exklusivtitel und vielen Leuten sind minimale Grafikunterschiede und sogar Frameraten völlig egal, das interessiert in erster Linie Technikfans und Hardcorezocker.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Herbboy, du musst dich als XBox Besitzer nicht immer sofort auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.


 Darum geht es gar nicht - ich würde das gleiche schreiben, wenn ich keine Xbox hätte und alle Games, die ich gern spielen will, auch am PC finde und somit keine Konsole brauche. Es ist nur so, dass Du immer so tust, als gäbe es gar keinen triftigen Grund, eine Xbox zu haben nur weil man schon einen PC hat. Und das ist einfach unsinnig. Das trifft zwar für die einen zu, für viele andere aber nicht. Allein schon dieses ständige betonen von "exklusiv" interessiert: das interessiert viel weniger Leute als du vlt denkst. 




> Wer aber eine breite Spieleauswahl zusätzlich zum PC will, der greift unmissverständlich selbstredend zu einer PS4, weil es dort eben mit weitem Abstand die meisten Exklusivspiele (neben dem PC) gibt. Was soll ich mit einer extra Konsole (Steam Link kostet nur einen Bruchteil), wenn ich alle Titel ohnehin für PC bekomme? Da ändert auch der höhere Preis von drei XBox One Spielen auf dem PC nichts. Erst mal muss ich genau die Spiele überhaupt wollen und dann zahlst du halt insgesamt 30 Euro mehr als für die drei Titel auf Konsole. Das ist nun wirklich kein Argument.


 Wenn du echt nur vlt. alle 2 Jahre mal EINES dieser Games kaufst, was bei vielen auch der Fall sein wird, spielt es in der Tat keine Rolle. Aber wenn du so oder so ab und an mal ein Spiel spielen willst, dass er nur für Konsolen gibt, plus noch ab und an ein MS-Spiel, dann ist die Xbox durchaus eine Option, weil du bei den MS-Spielen dann nicht die 20-30€ teurere Download-Version kaufen musst, wenn du auf den PC angewiesen bist. 



> Und die Sportspiele kriegt man auch alle für PS4.


 ich hatte doch geschrieben: die Xbox hat(te) einfach das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, und die PS4-exklusiven Games interessieren mich so gut wie gar nicht. Warum soll ich dann eine PS4 kaufen?



> Dafür hast du auf der PS4 gerade im Bereich der Spiele aus Asien einen riesigen Fundus, den du nur auf der Playstation bekommst.


 Das ist aber eine für deutsche Gamer eher exotische Sparte, die einem auch gefallen muss, damit es einen interessiert. Ich kenne außer Uncharted und Last of Us keinen einzigen PS4-only-Titel, der mich reizen würde.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2017)

@ Herbboy, das alles habe ich so schon in meinem ersten Post geschrieben.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ Herbboy, das alles habe ich so schon in meinem ersten Post geschrieben.


 äh, nein, eben nicht. Da hast du einfach nur pauschal geschrieben, dass die Xbox sich nur lohnt, wenn man keinen Gaming PC hat oder auf Forza&co steht. und das ist eben Quatsch. Es hängt einfach vom Spieler ab, von nichts anderem. Für einen Asiagame-Liebhaber wie dich MUSS ne PS4 offenbar sogar zwingend sein - für viele andere PC-Besitzer ist ebenfalls eine PS4 besser, für andere ist wiederum eine Xbox genauso gut, für wieder andere sogar definitiv besser, zB weil sie eh eine Konsole haben wollen UND dann noch wissen, dass sie definitiv Titel wie Forza oder so spielen wollen und dann auf der Xbox die günstigere Retail-Version kaufen können. Oder allein schon, weil sie bereits nen Xbox Controller haben und quasi indirekt 50€ sparen, weil sie nicht - beim Griff zu einer PS4 - nen zweiten Controller kaufen müssen, wenn mal ein Kumpel vorbeikommt     Das kam in meinem Fall noch dazu: 220€ inkl. Controller und Fifa, und da ich schon einen Controller hatte, blieb es bei 220€. Ne PS4 mit zweitem Controller hätte mich damals mind 300€ gekostet.


----------



## huenni87 (15. August 2017)

Sag mal was läuft den hier bei einigen falsch? In einem Artikel in dem eine Funktion einer Grafikkarte erwähnt wird, die unter Umständen der PS4 Pro ein kleinen Schub geben KÖNNTE wird direkt los geschossen das das doch alles Mumpitz ist und das nur behauptet wird um der heiligen XOX quasi zu "schaden". Leute kommt mal runter. Unterm Strich wird man von dieser Funktion kaum bis nichts merken. Die XOX wird ab Release die schnellste Konsole sein und jeder darf dann entscheiden ob Rohleistung als Grund ausreicht um sich so ein Ding zu kaufen. Wie auch bei der PS4 Pro wird der 0815 Gamer eh bei der günstigeren Version bleiben. Ich frage mich echt warum die typischen MS-Verfechter sich jetzt hier so auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.


----------



## klauspeteruwe (15. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es hat sich noch nie die leistungsstärkste Konsole durchgesetzt sondern letztlich immer die günstigere bzw. die mit den meisten Spielen.
> Die XBox One X (noch stärker als die PS4 Pro) ist ja letztlich auch nur interessant, wenn man in 4k spielen will und da dann hoffentlich viele Titel auch mit 60FPS laufen können. Sprich, wie schon bei der PS4 Pro (eine von fünf verkauften PS4 ist eine Pro) wird es den Großteil der jeweiligen Zocker kalt lassen und sie werden, wie bei der PS4, weiterhin zur normalen XBox One greifen.
> Denn weder Pro noch One X haben eigene Exklusivtitel und vielen Leuten sind minimale Grafikunterschiede und sogar Frameraten völlig egal, das interessiert in erster Linie Technikfans und Hardcorezocker.



Ok, du tust jetzt aber so, als ob es der Ps4 nicht genützt hat, dass sie einen Leistungsvorteil gegenüber der One hat und dieser auch entsprechend häufig Thema aller einschlägigen Newsseiten war. Die negative Berichterstattung über die One-Präsentation hat ihr übriges dazu beigetragen.
Das Start Lineup war bei der One mMn besser.  Der Preis hat sich auch relativ schnell angepasst.
Ich bin sicherlich auch ein Einzelfall mit einem 65" 4k-TV und einer Dolby Atmos Anlage aber hier hat sich die One S mit UHD-Player schon oft ausgezeichnet und hier hat sie mit der X bald einen würdigen Nachfolger.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2017)

klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> Ok, du tust jetzt aber so, als ob es der Ps4 nicht genützt hat, dass sie einen Leistungsvorteil gegenüber der One hat und dieser auch entsprechend häufig Thema aller einschlägigen Newsseiten war. Die negative Berichterstattung über die One-Präsentation hat ihr übriges dazu beigetragen.
> Das Start Lineup war bei der One mMn besser.  Der Preis hat sich auch relativ schnell angepasst.
> Ich bin sicherlich auch ein Einzelfall mit einem 65" 4k-TV und einer Dolby Atmos Anlage aber hier hat sich die One S mit UHD-Player schon oft ausgezeichnet und hier hat sie mit der X bald einen würdigen Nachfolger.


Der Leistungsvorsprung der PS4 war tatsächlich völlig irrelevant. Entscheidend waren Preis und erwartete (nicht zwangsweise verfügbare) Spiele. Microsoft hat es sich mit der One durch die erste Vorstellung selbst verscherzt. 

Und ja, klar, für Medienfans die, die One als Medienplayer nutzen wollen ist das Teil natürlich eine Wucht. Nur ist das eben eine extreme Nische, vor allem da sich UHD BR nie auf breiter Flur durchsetzen wird sondern immer eine kleine Nische für Fans bleiben wird.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Sag mal was läuft den hier bei einigen falsch? In einem Artikel in dem eine Funktion einer Grafikkarte erwähnt wird, die unter Umständen der PS4 Pro ein kleinen Schub geben KÖNNTE wird direkt los geschossen das das doch alles Mumpitz ist und das nur behauptet wird um der heiligen XOX quasi zu "schaden".


 also, den Unsinn, dass die News der Xbox "schaden" wollte hat ehrlich gesagt nur EIN einziger Nutzer geschrieben, und zwar direkt der erste. Und da lese ich noch nicht mal raus, dass es "Mumpitz" sei - oder übersehe ich was? Der zweite hat ja nur kritisiert, dass die News angeblich "clickbait" sei.  ^^


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. August 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Sag mal was läuft den hier bei einigen falsch? In einem Artikel in dem eine Funktion einer Grafikkarte erwähnt wird, die unter Umständen der PS4 Pro ein kleinen Schub geben KÖNNTE wird direkt los geschossen das das doch alles Mumpitz ist und das nur behauptet wird um der heiligen XOX quasi zu "schaden". Leute kommt mal runter.



Verallgemeinere bitte nicht die Aussagen einer Einzelperson mit allen. 



huenni87 schrieb:


> Unterm Strich wird man von dieser Funktion kaum bis nichts merken. Die XOX wird ab Release die schnellste Konsole sein und jeder darf dann entscheiden ob Rohleistung als Grund ausreicht um sich so ein Ding zu kaufen. Wie auch bei der PS4 Pro wird der 0815 Gamer eh bei der günstigeren Version bleiben. Ich frage mich echt warum die typischen MS-Verfechter sich jetzt hier so auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.



Diese Funktion ist mir vollkommen egal, da ich nur eine normale PS4 habe und sie wahrscheinlich im Endeffekt den gleichen Nutzen hat wie die "Power der Cloud". Mir geht es lediglich gegen den Strich, dass immer so getan wird, als hätte die Xbox (für Pc Spieler) keinerlei Existenzberechtigung, weil nur die Playstation ach so geile Exklusivspiele hat, die dann aber komischerweise nicht gerade viele Leute kaufen.


----------



## klauspeteruwe (15. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Leistungsvorsprung der PS4 war tatsächlich völlig irrelevant. Entscheidend waren Preis und erwartete (nicht zwangsweise verfügbare) Spiele. Microsoft hat es sich mit der One durch die erste Vorstellung selbst verscherzt.
> 
> Und ja, klar, für Medienfans die, die One als Medienplayer nutzen wollen ist das Teil natürlich eine Wucht. Nur ist das eben eine extreme Nische, vor allem da sich UHD BR nie auf breiter Flur durchsetzen wird sondern immer eine kleine Nische für Fans bleiben wird.



Stimme dir leider nicht zu. Ausschlaggebend war der Preis und die für den niedrigeren Preis bessere Leistung. Durch den besseren Start hat sich dann auch vieles (vor allem Exklusivcontent und Verkaufsmenge nach Schneeballprinzip) ergeben. Am Anfang waren nicht viele Exklusivspiele angekündigt. Später hatte Sony es dann leichter Thirdpartyexclusives zu ködern, da die Installbase grösser war. So kam eins zum anderen. Und wenn ein System im Freundeskreis etabliert ist kauft man natürlich das gleiche um gemeinsam Online zu zocken und Spiele zu tauschen. Kommt so etwas erstmal ins Rollen ist es schwer nachzuziehen.
Was das Thema UHD angeht. Wären alle Menschen deiner Meinung hätten wir heute noch VHS oder DVD. UHD ist der nächste logische Technologiefortschritt und wird langfristig Blu-Ray ablösen, so wie 4k-TV's die FHD-TV's abgelöst haben. Ob es generell zu einem Umschwung Richtung Streaming geht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. August 2017)

klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> Stimme dir leider nicht zu. Ausschlaggebend war der Preis und die für den niedrigeren Preis bessere Leistung. Durch den besseren Start hat sich dann auch vieles (vor allem Exklusivcontent und Verkaufsmenge nach Schneeballprinzip) ergeben. Am Anfang waren nicht viele Exklusivspiele angekündigt. Später hatte Sony es dann leichter Thirdpartyexclusives zu ködern, da die Installbase grösser war. So kam eins zum anderen. Und wenn ein System im Freundeskreis etabliert ist kauft man natürlich das gleiche um gemeinsam Online zu zocken und Spiele zu tauschen. Kommt so etwas erstmal ins Rollen ist es schwer nachzuziehen.



Ich sehe sogar ausschließlich den Preis als ausschlaggebend an. Der Casualspieler hatte doch keinerlei Ahnung, welche Spiele, neben den miesen Startspielen beider Konsolen, vielleicht irgendwann mal kommen könnten. Die interessieren sich eh nur für ihr COD, BF, FIFA und Co. Von irgendwelchen Auflösungsunterschieden haben die auch keine Ahnung. Das ist genau wie die Exklusivspiele was für uns Internetnerds, von denen sich manche aber scheinbar nicht vorstellen können, dass sie die Minderheit der Spielerschaft ausmachen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (15. August 2017)

klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> .
> Was das Thema UHD angeht. Wären alle Menschen deiner Meinung hätten wir heute noch VHS oder DVD. UHD ist der nächste logische Technologiefortschritt und wird langfristig Blu-Ray ablösen, so wie 4k-TV's die FHD-TV's abgelöst haben. Ob es generell zu einem Umschwung Richtung Streaming geht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Die meisten Menschen haben noch DVD. Jedenfalls sind die DVD-Umsätze nach wie vor deutlich höher als die von Blu-Ray. Das mehr an Bildqualität ist für den typischen Konsumenten tatsächlich kein ausreichender Grund sich einen neuen Player anzuschaffen und genauso wenig wird er sich einen UHD-Bildschirm kaufen, solange sein HD-Bildschirm nicht den Geist aufgibt.
Es besteht in der breiten Masse schlicht kein Bedarf an neuen Technologien in diesem Bereich.


----------



## Odin333 (15. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es ist nur so, dass Du immer so tust, als gäbe es gar keinen triftigen Grund, eine Xbox zu haben nur weil man schon einen PC hat. Und das ist einfach unsinnig. Das trifft zwar für die einen zu, für viele andere aber nicht.


Viele? Wieviele?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Allein schon dieses ständige betonen von "exklusiv" interessiert: das interessiert viel weniger Leute als du vlt denkst.


„Viel weniger“... Wie viele denn genau?

Du stellst hier aber ganz schön interessante Behauptungen auf, du scheinst irgend wo her Zahlen zu kennen.
Oder ist das mal wieder so eine persönlich erstellte Statistik wie „in meinem Bekanntenkreis nutzen alle Windows Phone“?



klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> Was das Thema UHD angeht. Wären alle Menschen deiner Meinung hätten wir heute noch VHS oder DVD. UHD ist der nächste logische Technologiefortschritt und wird langfristig Blu-Ray ablösen, so wie 4k-TV's die FHD-TV's abgelöst haben. Ob es generell zu einem Umschwung Richtung Streaming geht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Der Vergleich hinkt leider. Schau dir die aktuellen Verkaufszahlen der DVD an, schau dir die Zahlen der Blu-Ray an und dann such dir die Zahlen der 4K Blu-Ray im Vergleich zur Blu-Ray im selben Zeitraum nach Release an.

Die Zeiten der Disc ist vorbei,  Streaming ist die Zukunft.


----------



## klauspeteruwe (15. August 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Viele? Wieviele?
> 
> 
> „Viel weniger“... Wie viele denn genau?
> ...



Also wieviele Leute einen PC *und* eine Xbox besitzen wird nur schwer herauszufinden sein. Die andere Frage lässt sich relativ leicht beantworten. Wieviele Leute kaufen Sony's Exklusivspiele? Guck dir die Verkaufszahlen an. Wieviele Leute haben eine Xbox One gekauft? Guck dir die Verkaufszahlen an. Da stehen die wenigen Käufer eines Exklusivspiels gegen die vielen Käufer eine Konsole. Da braucht man kein Professor in Mathe zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Viele? Wieviele?


 was spielt das für eine Rolle? Ich sage damit nur, dass es nicht nur eine exotische Minderheit ist.




> „Viel weniger“... Wie viele denn genau?
> 
> Du stellst hier aber ganz schön interessante Behauptungen auf, du scheinst irgend wo her Zahlen zu kennen.


 ich habe nur gesagt, dass es viel weniger sind als Spiritogre denkt - ich habe nicht gesagt, dass nur wenige darauf wert legen oder so was. Der Gedankengang scheint Dir aber wohl zu hoch zu sein. Dann Pass mal auf, ich erklär es Dir: er scheint ja zu denken, dass es für fast alle wichtig ist. Und das ist ganz sicher nicht so, das zeigen ja die verkaufszahlen der exklusiven Games im Vergleich zu dem, was an Konsolen verkauft wurde, und zwar bei beiden Plattformen - auch wenn vor allem die Zahlen für Games im Detail schwer ranzukommen sind, kann man es doch in etwa ganz gut sehen, dass auf keinen die große Mehrheit unbedingt exklusive Titel wichtig findet. Und daher sind es eben viel Leute weniger als ER denkt. Das war alles, was ich meinte - capice? ^^  


Aber die Frage im Details zu klären wäre natürlich interessant: wie viele Leuten sind die exklusiven Games SO wichtig, dass die DESWEGEN die eine und nicht die andere Konsole kaufen? So eine Umfrage wäre echt interessant. Und zwar ob Exklusivtitel wirklich NACHHALTIG wichtig sind, also wirklich eine klare Aussage "ich kaufe Konsole X, weil sie in jedem Falle mehr exklusive Spiel bieten wird, die mich interessieren" nicht so was wie "ich hab ne Xbox/PS4 gekauft, weil ich eine Konsole wollte und es ein Angebot gab, wo Forza/Uncharted dabei war"  




> Oder ist das mal wieder so eine persönlich erstellte Statistik wie „in meinem Bekanntenkreis nutzen alle Windows Phone“?


 So was hab ich nie gesagt, wie kommst du auf so einen Unsinn? Ich kenne nicht mal eine einzige Person, die Windows Phone nutzt... ^^  Ich habe im Gegenteil immer wieder Leute darauf hingewiesen, dass sie nicht von ihren Freunden auf "alle" schließen sollen, wenn sie irgendwas behaupten.


----------



## klauspeteruwe (16. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ...ein für mehrere 100 Stunden fesselndes SRPG mit Rundentaktik und "Hexfeldern" wie Disgaea 5 möchte, der kommt aktuell um die PS4 nicht herum.



Gibt's auch auf der Switch, nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Spitakboy (16. August 2017)

WoW !!! .... das sind ja doch 60fps bei 4K möglich in Destiny 3 - FIGHT for CONTENT .....  oder warum nicht gleich PS5 auslassen, weil man jetzt schneller die Wurzel ziehen kann xD !!!!!

Wenn es auch sonst nix zu lachen gibt in der Welt ..... hier findet man immer was


----------



## Spiritogre (16. August 2017)

klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> Die andere Frage lässt sich relativ leicht beantworten. Wieviele Leute kaufen Sony's Exklusivspiele? Guck dir die Verkaufszahlen an. Wieviele Leute haben eine Xbox One gekauft? Guck dir die Verkaufszahlen an. Da stehen die wenigen Käufer eines Exklusivspiels gegen die vielen Käufer eine Konsole. Da braucht man kein Professor in Mathe zu sein.


Mit Mathe hast du es nicht so, oder? Du kannst nicht ein Exklusivspiel gegen eine Konsole antreten lassen. Wenn dann musst du die Verkaufszahlen sämtlicher Exklusivspiele addieren. Nur dann weißt du natürlich noch nicht, wieviele Leute mehrere Exklusivtitel gekauft haben. Da die größeren / bekannteren Exklusivtitel aber je so 3 - 5 Millionen Stück verkauft haben und es ca. über 100 weitere Exklusivtitel gibt, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die Zahl weit über den 30 Millionen XBox One Besitzern liegt.



klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> Gibt's auch auf der Switch, nur mal so am Rande.


Ja, weiß ich. Hat da aber ja nur gerade mal 100.000 Stück verkauft.


----------



## klauspeteruwe (16. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mit Mathe hast du es nicht so, oder? Du kannst nicht ein Exklusivspiel gegen eine Konsole antreten lassen. Wenn dann musst du die Verkaufszahlen sämtlicher Exklusivspiele addieren. Nur dann weißt du natürlich noch nicht, wieviele Leute mehrere Exklusivtitel gekauft haben. Da die größeren / bekannteren Exklusivtitel aber je so 3 - 5 Millionen Stück verkauft haben und es ca. über 100 weitere Exklusivtitel gibt, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die Zahl weit über den 30 Millionen XBox One Besitzern liegt.
> 
> 
> Ja, weiß ich. Hat da aber ja nur gerade mal 100.000 Stück verkauft.



Okay Mr. Glaskugel.
Und was haben Verkaufszahlen eines Spiels mit der von dir postulierten Ps4-Exklusivität zu tun? Der war gut


----------



## Spiritogre (16. August 2017)

klauspeteruwe schrieb:


> Okay Mr. Glaskugel.
> Und was haben Verkaufszahlen eines Spiels mit der von dir postulierten Ps4-Exklusivität zu tun? Der war gut


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Disgaea PS4 exklusiv ist, ich habe nur behauptet es gibt das Spiel nicht für XBox und PC, wobei Disgaea für letzteres durchaus irgendwann noch kommen könnte. Die Switch habe ich unterschlagen, weil sie für diese Diskussion irrelevant ist und da die Verkaufszahlen von Disgaea da ohnehin niedrig sind quasi noch irrelevanter.


----------



## klauspeteruwe (16. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Disgaea PS4 exklusiv ist, ich habe nur behauptet es gibt das Spiel nicht für XBox und PC, wobei Disgaea für letzteres durchaus irgendwann noch kommen könnte. Die Switch habe ich unterschlagen, weil sie für diese Diskussion irrelevant ist und da die Verkaufszahlen von Disgaea da ohnehin niedrig sind quasi noch irrelevanter.



Ich habe eine Aversion gegen alternative Fakten und deine Behauptung, man käme um eine Ps4 nicht herum, um Disgaea 5 zu spielen ist falsch. Da nützen auch keine fadenscheinigen Erklärungsversuche. Die lassen deine übrige Argumentation nur im schlechten Licht stehen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2017)

Die Verkaufszahlen von exklusiven Titeln beweisen so oder so ehrlich gesagt GAR nix, außer die Verkaufszahlen dieser Games wären klar weniger als die Zahl der verkauften Konsolen. Aber ansonsten: selbst wenn jeder PS4-Nutzer mind ein exklusives Game hat, also wirklich JEDER, nicht nur rein statistisch, weil von 100 Besitzern 10 Leute gleich 10 solcher Titel haben un 90 keinen einzigen, heißt das ja nicht, dass er die PS4 WEGEN solcher Games gekauft hat. Ebenso heißt es noch lange nicht, wenn jemand 2-3 Forza-Spiele hat, dass er eine Xbox WEGEN der exklusiven Games (bis zu Forza Horizon 3 waren die ja WIRKLICH exklusiv, die vorigen Forzas gab es ja nicht für den PC) gekauft hat.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mit Mathe hast du es nicht so, oder? Du kannst nicht ein Exklusivspiel gegen eine Konsole antreten lassen. Wenn dann musst du die Verkaufszahlen sämtlicher Exklusivspiele addieren. Nur dann weißt du natürlich noch nicht, wieviele Leute mehrere Exklusivtitel gekauft haben. Da die größeren / bekannteren Exklusivtitel aber je so 3 - 5 Millionen Stück verkauft haben und es ca. über 100 weitere Exklusivtitel gibt, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die Zahl weit über den 30 Millionen XBox One Besitzern liegt.



Hat bei PlayM oder Gamestar mal einer aus Spaß gemacht. Er kam ich glaube auf knapp 40 Millionen verkaufte PS4 Exklusivspiele bei mehr als 60 Millionen verkauften PS4s. Nicht gerade berauschend und wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass die harten Fans mehrere Exklusivspiele gekauft haben, wie viele müssen dann erst gar keins gekauft haben, um das wieder auszugleichen? Sie sind ein nice to have, aber DAS ultimative Verkaufsargument als das sie viele Fan(Boy)s gerne hinstellen wollen sind sie nun mal nicht. Zumindest für die breite Masse.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. August 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Hat bei PlayM oder Gamestar mal einer aus Spaß gemacht. Er kam ich glaube auf knapp 40 Millionen verkaufte PS4 Exklusivspiele bei mehr als 60 Millionen verkauften PS4s. Nicht gerade berauschend und wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass die harten Fans mehrere Exklusivspiele gekauft haben, wie viele müssen dann erst gar keins gekauft haben, um das wieder auszugleichen? Sie sind ein nice to have, aber DAS ultimative Verkaufsargument als das sie viele Fan(Boy)s gerne hinstellen wollen sind sie nun mal nicht. Zumindest für die breite Masse.



Die breite Masse der Konsolenspieler ist a) kein Hardcore-Zocker und hat b) auch keinen Gaming-PC. Die breite Masse der Konsolenzocker spielt Call of Duty, Destiny, Fifa oder GTA. Das gilt aber sowohl für XBox als auch Playstation. 

Die 40 Millionen verkaufter Exklusivspiele ist aber a) sicher schon eine Weile her und b) bezieht sich nur auf die großen bekannteren Titel. Und selbst wenn und wenn man dann noch ausgeht, dass jeder mind. zwei Exklusivspiele hat, dann landet man aber immer noch bei 20 Millionen, die eine PS4 wegen der Exklusivspiele gekauft haben. Was eben anders als ihr behauptet keine unbedeutende Größenordnung ist.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> 40 Millionen verkaufter Exklusivspiele ist aber a) sicher schon eine Weile her und b) bezieht sich nur auf die großen bekannteren Titel. Und selbst wenn und wenn man dann noch ausgeht, dass jeder mind. zwei Exklusivspiele hat, dann landet man aber immer noch bei 20 Millionen, die eine PS4 wegen der Exklusivspiele gekauft haben. Was eben anders als ihr behauptet keine unbedeutende Größenordnung ist.



Das ist einen knappen Monat her und bezog sich auf alles, was kein Remaster ist, also auch kleinere Titel. Aber nehmen wir spaßeshalber mal an, es wären mittlerweile 50 Millionen, dann hat trotzdem jeder PS4 Besitzer 8 Spiele im Schnitt (stammt von Sony selber) aber UNTER einem Exklusivspiel. Und was ist das nun bitte für eine Milchmädchenrechnung, dass alle Exklusivspielebesitzer die Konsole nur wegen diesen gekauft haben? Das ist doch wohl ein Witz. Dazu kann man nur Mutmaßungen anstellen, aber sicher kann ich Dir sagen, dass es nicht 100% sind. Nicht einmal annähernd.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die breite Masse der Konsolenspieler ist a) kein Hardcore-Zocker und hat b) auch keinen Gaming-PC. Die breite Masse der Konsolenzocker spielt Call of Duty, Destiny, Fifa oder GTA. Das gilt aber sowohl für XBox als auch Playstation.



Vollkommen richtig und diese überwältigende Mehrheit der Spieler interessiert sich eben einen Dreck für (kommende) Exklusivspiele bzw. weiß nicht einmal, welche es da so gibt. Dass auch von denen mal einige ein Exklusivspiel im Saturn einpacken, weil es gut aussieht oder Freunde/Verkäufer dazu raten, ist keine Frage, aber die Konsole haben sie wegen Battlefield und Co. gekauft.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die 40 Millionen verkaufter Exklusivspiele ist aber a) sicher schon eine Weile her und b) bezieht sich nur auf die großen bekannteren Titel. Und selbst wenn und wenn man dann noch ausgeht, dass jeder mind. zwei Exklusivspiele hat, dann landet man aber immer noch bei 20 Millionen, die eine PS4 wegen der Exklusivspiele gekauft haben. Was eben anders als ihr behauptet keine unbedeutende Größenordnung ist.


 Das ist aber leider keine korrekte Schlussfolgerung, denk doch mal nach: nur weil einer 2 Exklusivtitel HAT, heißt das nicht zwingend, dass die auch ein wichtiger Grund für den Kauf der Konsole waren! 

Ich habe z.B. Forza Horizon 3, Forza Motorsport 6 und Re-Core. Aber ich hab die Xbox nicht WEGEN dieser Games gekauft. Diese Games waren nicht mal ansatzweise in meiner Kaufentscheidung beteiligt. Hätte ich eine PS4 genommen, was ich durchaus in Erwägung zog, dann hätte ich halt jetzt neben vielen Games, die es für alle Plattformen gibt, Grand Tourismo und Last of Us. Ich schaue - wie sicher auch die meisten anderen - was für Games es für DIE Plattform gibt, die ich besitze, und kaufe dann halt die interessanten Games. Da sind dann auch mal "zufällig" exklusive Titel dabei. 

Natürlich gibt es auch Leute, die ganz bewusst eine Konsole wählen, weil sie bestimmte dort exklusive Games spielen wollen, vlt sogar nur EIN bestimmtes Game. Ich habe aber privat schon mit vielen Leuten in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis gesprochen, die eine PS3 oder PS4 haben, und keiner hat WEGEN der exklusiven Games die Konsole gekauft, sondern viel eher weil die PS4 halt "jeder hat", es häufiger Angebote und Werbung für die PS4 und Games gibt und/oder weil die PS4 einfach nur ein besseres Image hat als die xbox, jedenfalls hier in D.  Das sind allesamt Gelegenheitszocker, die manchmal auch 2 Wochen GAR nicht spielen - aber solche Leute sind nun mal ein großer Teil der Käufer. Dass "richtige" Gamer wie Du dann sehr wohl auch exklusive Titel als wichtigen Faktor sehen, das ist klar. Nur denke ich, dass Du den Anteil an Leuten, die so denken, einfach nur überschätzt, obwohl du ja selber sogar sagst, dass die breite Masse keine Hardcorezocker sind. Daher versteh ich nicht ganz, warum so darauf beharrst, dass exklusive Titel für die klare Mehrheit wichtig sei - klingt jedenfalls so...


----------



## Spiritogre (16. August 2017)

Die Exklusivspiele können aber eben dennoch mit den Ausschlag geben, welche der Konsolen man kauft. Ansonsten würden sich Nintendo-Konsolen ja z.B. überhaupt nicht verkaufen. Gegen die XBox One kamen anfangs ja noch viele Probleme gegen sie ins Spiel wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt aber wirft man einen Blick auf die vorige Generation mit XBox 360 und PS3 sieht man dort deutlich, wie die PS3 gerade in den letzten Jahren ordentlich zugelegt hat (und aufholen konnte), während die 360 Verkäufe total zurückgingen, obwohl die PS3 aus einem starken Hintertreffen startete (ein Jahr später erschienen, extrem teuer). Und ich sehe da eine große Schuld bei Microsoft, die sich die letzten drei Jahre auf die faule Haut zurücklegte und kaum bis keine exklusiven Spiele mehr erschienen, während Sony einen Exklusivkracher nach dem anderen brachte.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Exklusivspiele können aber eben dennoch mit den Ausschlag geben, welche der Konsolen man kauft.


 klar KÖNNEN sie den Ausschlag geben. Aber ich bin sicher, dass bei den weitaus meisten Leuten andere Dinge der Grund sind, da die überwältigende Anzahl an Games ja bei beiden Konsolen identisch sind. Wenn einer hingeht und 5 Games im Kopf hat, die er gern spielen würde, sind das bei den meisten Leuten sicher 4 Games, die es für beide Konsolen gibt. Und ob der eine Titel dann SO wichtig ist, dass man nur deswegen zu der einen und nicht zur anderen Konsole greift, ist dann eben die Frage. Sehr viele Leute kaufen auch einfach nur "eine Konsole", weil sie einfach nur "auch mal was spielen" wollen, und schauen erst dann, was es denn für Games gibt. 



> Ansonsten würden sich Nintendo-Konsolen ja z.B. überhaupt nicht verkaufen.


 Nintendo ist doch beinah schon eine andere Art von Produkt. Die kannst du gar nicht mit der Diskussion PC-PS4-Xbox vergleichen, da die Nintendo ja komplett eine eigene Spieleliga hat und sich nicht die Frage stellt, ob man wegen ein paar wenigen Games vlt die eine Konsole bevorzugt, obwohl 99% der verfügbaren Games identisch sind.



> Gegen die XBox One kamen anfangs ja noch viele Probleme gegen sie ins Spiel wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt aber wirft man einen Blick auf die vorige Generation mit XBox 360 und PS3 sieht man dort deutlich, wie die PS3 gerade in den letzten Jahren ordentlich zugelegt hat (und aufholen konnte), während die 360 Verkäufe total zurückgingen, obwohl die PS3 aus einem starken Hintertreffen startete (ein Jahr später erschienen, extrem teuer). Und ich sehe da eine große Schuld bei Microsoft, die sich die letzten drei Jahre auf die faule Haut zurücklegte und kaum bis keine exklusiven Spiele mehr erschienen, während Sony einen Exklusivkracher nach dem anderen brachte.


 Einen nach dem anderen? ^^ in D kennen die meisten PS-Nutzer vermutlich maximal Encharted und Last of Us,
und viele wissen sicher nicht mal, dass es exklusive Titel sind...  woher auch? Etliche haben eine Konsole, also wirklich EINE, schauen dann nach guten, passenden Games und kaufen eines. Ob es das dann nicht für andere Plattformen gibt oder doch, interessiert da oft gar nicht. 

Klar: wenn MS mehr exklusive Titel bieten würde, könnten die einige auf ihre Seite ziehen. Aber eher von den Hardcoregamern - für die breite Masse spielen ganz andere Faktoren sicherlich eine viel größere Rolle. Wie eben zB "meine Kumpels haben eine PS, dann hol ich auch eine" oder Werbung oder Image oder auch ganz simpel, dass man schon eine PS3 hatte (ich kenne ganz viele Leute, die eine PS3 kauften, weil sie damals quasi nebenbei noch ein spottbilliger BluRay-Player war) und man dann natürlich eher bei der PS bleibt, wenn man vorher schon eine hatte.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. August 2017)

Und ich kenne viele Leute, die eine PS3 (und jetzt eine PS4) haben, weil es dort die größte Wahl an Japano-Games gibt. Und nun?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Exklusivspiele können aber eben dennoch mit den Ausschlag geben, welche der Konsolen man kauft. Ansonsten würden sich Nintendo-Konsolen ja z.B. überhaupt nicht verkaufen. Gegen die XBox One kamen anfangs ja noch viele Probleme gegen sie ins Spiel wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt aber wirft man einen Blick auf die vorige Generation mit XBox 360 und PS3 sieht man dort deutlich, wie die PS3 gerade in den letzten Jahren ordentlich zugelegt hat (und aufholen konnte), während die 360 Verkäufe total zurückgingen, obwohl die PS3 aus einem starken Hintertreffen startete (ein Jahr später erschienen, extrem teuer). Und ich sehe da eine große Schuld bei Microsoft, die sich die letzten drei Jahre auf die faule Haut zurücklegte und kaum bis keine exklusiven Spiele mehr erschienen, während Sony einen Exklusivkracher nach dem anderen brachte.



Und ich sehe da in erster Linie den günstigen Blu Ray Player der PS3. Die PS3 wurde von Sony mit fast 5 Milliarden Dollar subventioniert und hat dadurch selbst die günstigsten Blu Ray Player auf dem Markt unterboten. Wie Du schon selber sagtest, die PS3 war teurer und kam später und hat trotzdem aufgeholt. An den Exklusivtiteln lag das sicher nicht. Ein Grand Turismo 6 oder ein Last of us haben sich gemessen an der Hardwarebasis noch schlechter verkauft als es diese Gen der Fall ist.

Wie erklärst Du Dir eigentlich ein Einbrechen von 160 Millionen PS2 Käufern auf nur noch 80 Millionen PS3 Käufer und den gleichzeitigen Anstieg bei Nintendo und Microsoft, wenn alle Leute die Konsole doch nur wegen der geilen Sonyspiele kaufen? Die Kunden sollten ja dann locker über Kleinigkeiten wie den Preis und etwas längere Wartezeit hinwegsehen können, weil Spiele > All

Nintendo nimmt eine Sonderstellung ein, die kauft man natürlich wegen Mario, Zelda und Co., sie haben ja kaum 3rd Party Titel. Nintendo hat auch eine andere Zielgruppe als Sony und Microsoft. 

Wir drehen uns auch langsam im Kreis. Ich denke, jeder hat die Zahlen gesehen und kann sich seinen Teil dazu denken. Exklusivspiele sind durchaus ein Aspekt beim Konsolenkauf, aber bei weitem nicht so ein wichtiger, wie es einige Leute gerne hätten und vor allem bei nur einem Bruchteil der Käufer.
Irgendwie erinnert mich die Diskussion hier auch ein wenig an die, wo einer den Leuten weismachen wollte, die Xbox One X habe ja nicht 50% mehr TF als die PS4 Pro, nein die PS4 Pro habe nur 33% weniger als die Xbox One X. Da ist der auf Teufel komm raus nicht von abgerückt, nur weil die 33 für sein geliebtes Sony Produkt besser aussah


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ich kenne viele Leute, die eine PS3 (und jetzt eine PS4) haben, weil es dort die größte Wahl an Japano-Games gibt. Und nun?


 Wie "und nun" ? Das zeigt eben, dass es solche und solche Leute gibt, nicht aber dass massenhaft Leute die eine Konsole WEGEN solcher Games kaufen. 

Nebenbei: kennst du die Leute "zufällig", oder sind das Leute, die du über Gaming kennengelernt hast?


----------



## Spiritogre (16. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie "und nun" ? Das zeigt eben, dass es solche und solche Leute gibt, nicht aber dass massenhaft Leute die eine Konsole WEGEN solcher Games kaufen.
> 
> Nebenbei: kennst du die Leute "zufällig", oder sind das Leute, die du über Gaming kennengelernt hast?


Alles, Familie, Freunde, Arbeitskollegen, Spielerinteressen in Foren usw. und deswegen ist das schon eine große Varianz und Mischung bei Interessen und der Art was und wieviel gespielt wird.



Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Und ich sehe da in erster Linie den günstigen Blu Ray Player der PS3. Die PS3 wurde von Sony mit fast 5 Milliarden Dollar subventioniert und hat dadurch selbst die günstigsten Blu Ray Player auf dem Markt unterboten. Wie Du schon selber sagtest, die PS3 war teurer und kam später und hat trotzdem aufgeholt. An den Exklusivtiteln lag das sicher nicht. Ein Grand Turismo 6 oder ein Last of us haben sich gemessen an der Hardwarebasis noch schlechter verkauft als es diese Gen der Fall ist.


Genau diese Einschätzung ist eben falsch, wenn du die Zeiträume betrachtest. Die PS3 wurde vielleicht im ersten und noch zweiten Jahr gerne als BR Player gekauft. Danach waren die Player aber auch günstiger. Und genau dieser Zeitraum ist es, wo die Konsole noch nicht so gut lief. 



> Wie erklärst Du Dir eigentlich ein Einbrechen von 160 Millionen PS2 Käufern auf nur noch 80 Millionen PS3 Käufer und den gleichzeitigen Anstieg bei Nintendo und Microsoft, wenn alle Leute die Konsole doch nur wegen der geilen Sonyspiele kaufen? Die Kunden sollten ja dann locker über Kleinigkeiten wie den Preis und etwas längere Wartezeit hinwegsehen können, weil Spiele > All


Das habe ich in meinem Blog recht genau erklärt, damals zum Artikel der E3 Vorstellung von PS4 und XBox One. 
Im kurzen, die Wii läuft außer Konkurrenz weil ein Großteil der Käufer keine Gamer sind. Dies gesagt sinkt die Zahl der Konsolenspieler generell, die Zeit der PS2 war die absolute Hochphase. Die XBox 360 hat insbesondere amerikanische Jugendliche mit ihren westlichen Actiontiteln angesprochen. 



> Wir drehen uns auch langsam im Kreis. Ich denke, jeder hat die Zahlen gesehen und kann sich seinen Teil dazu denken. Exklusivspiele sind durchaus ein Aspekt beim Konsolenkauf, aber bei weitem nicht so ein wichtiger, wie es einige Leute gerne hätten und vor allem bei nur einem Bruchteil der Käufer.


Die Frage ist eben, wie ausschlaggebend die Spiele sind. Ich halte sie generell für den ausschlaggebenden Faktor, du und andere hier eben nicht. Beweisen kann keiner von uns irgendwas.


----------



## klauspeteruwe (16. August 2017)

Eigentlich ging es hier um technische Details der PS4 Pro und deren Bedeutung im Vergleich zur Xbox One X.
An diese nervenden Exklusivspielvergleiche wird man sich wohl in Zukunft gewöhnen müssen, weil die ja angeblich sooo wichtig sind.
Haben Exklusivspiele in der Vergangenheit irgendeinem Hersteller besonders genützt? Allen voran Nintendo oder Sega? Nein!



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Alles, Familie, Freunde, Arbeitskollegen, Spielerinteressen in Foren usw. und deswegen ist das schon eine große Varianz und Mischung bei Interessen und der Art was und wieviel gespielt wird.


Unrepräsentativ, weil dein erweiterter Bekanntenkreis einen erheblichen Bias aufweist und Deutschland sowieso Playstationland ist. Playstation ist in Deutschland ein Synonym für eine stationäre Spielekonsole, so wie GameBoy für einen Handheld. Die Mehrheit der Leute würde eine Xbox verallgemeinernd als Playstation titulieren. So nach dem Motto. Kommt Mutter XY in den Mediamarkt und sagt: "Mein Sohn wünscht sich eine Playstation zu Weihnachten" und meint damit generell eine Konsole, ohne zu Wissen, dass es noch zwei anderer Hersteller gibt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau diese Einschätzung ist eben falsch, wenn du die Zeiträume betrachtest. Die PS3 wurde vielleicht im ersten und noch zweiten Jahr gerne als BR Player gekauft. Danach waren die Player aber auch günstiger. Und genau dieser Zeitraum ist es, wo die Konsole noch nicht so gut lief.


Und das hat natürlich nur was mit den grandiosen Exklusivspielen zu tun, dass es hinterher besser lief. Wie wär`s mit Preisanpassung? Vielen war die PS3 am Anfang viel zu teuer.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das habe ich in meinem Blog recht genau erklärt, damals zum Artikel der E3 Vorstellung von PS4 und XBox One.
> Im kurzen, die Wii läuft außer Konkurrenz weil ein Großteil der Käufer keine Gamer sind. Dies gesagt sinkt die Zahl der Konsolenspieler generell, die Zeit der PS2 war die absolute Hochphase. Die XBox 360 hat insbesondere amerikanische Jugendliche mit ihren westlichen Actiontiteln angesprochen.


Deine Erklärungen im Blog beweisen gar nichts. Das du dir deine Argumente zurecht legst hast du ja nicht nur einmal bewiesen. Ps2 war natürlich die Hochzeit..., ist klar. Sieh es ein, daß ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Ps2-Besitzer zur Xbox 360 abgewandert sind. Und das trotz der ach so wichtigen Exklusivspiele. Die Xbox 360 war eben billiger und das ist für die allermeisten Leute der Hauptfaktor.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eben, wie ausschlaggebend die Spiele sind. Ich halte sie generell für den ausschlaggebenden Faktor, du und andere hier eben nicht. Beweisen kann keiner von uns irgendwas.


Erstelle eine Umfrage nach dem Kaufgrund für eine Playstation mit folgenden Antwortmöglichkeiten: 
A billiger 
B bessere Leistung 
C hatte schon PS3
D meine Freunde haben alle Playstation, ich will mit denen zocken 
E ich wollte unbedingt Spiel XY zocken, das gibt es nur auf Ps

bin gespannt wie das Ergebnis ist


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eben, wie ausschlaggebend die Spiele sind. Ich halte sie generell für den ausschlaggebenden Faktor, du und andere hier eben nicht. Beweisen kann keiner von uns irgendwas.



Ich und andere hier haben die Verkaufszahlen im Vergleich zur vorhanden Hardwarebasis angeführt und Zahlen lügen nun mal nicht, egal wie schön man sich alles redet. So ich bin dann auch mal raus hier, macht einfach keinen Sinn weiterzureden.


----------



## Odin333 (16. August 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ich und andere hier haben die Verkaufszahlen im Vergleich zur vorhanden Hardwarebasis angeführt und Zahlen lügen nun mal nicht, egal wie schön man sich alles redet. So ich bin dann auch mal raus hier, macht einfach keinen Sinn weiterzureden.


Die Leute bei Sony werden schon alle dumm sein, wenn Exklusivspiele doch schliesslich keine oder sogut wie keine Auswirkungen auf die Verkaufszahlen haben.
Was könnten die Geld verdienen, würden Exklusivspiele wie TLOU für die Xbox und den PC erscheinen.
Kann wirklich nur Dummheit sein...


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Alles, Familie, Freunde, Arbeitskollegen, Spielerinteressen in Foren usw. und deswegen ist das schon eine große Varianz und Mischung bei Interessen und der Art was und wieviel gespielt wird.


 und durch die Bank weg sind das alle Asia-Games-Fan? Das ist allerdings extrem erstaunlich. Denn in D sind diese Games wirklich eher eine Sparte. 



> Genau diese Einschätzung ist eben falsch, wenn du die Zeiträume betrachtest. Die PS3 wurde vielleicht im ersten und noch zweiten Jahr gerne als BR Player gekauft. Danach waren die Player aber auch günstiger. Und genau dieser Zeitraum ist es, wo die Konsole noch nicht so gut lief.


 ist es denn ungewöhnlich, wenn eine Konsole im dritten Jahr nicht mehr so gut verkauft wird? Waren die Verkaufszahlen der Xbox 360 nach drei Jahren so wie in den ersten beiden Jahren?

Richtig ist aber in jedem Falle, dass viele sich ne PS3 kauften, weil da eben ein BD-Player dabei ist, und zwar auch nachdem Player günstiger wurden. Denn es gab ja auch Leute, die vlt. Bock auf "ab und an" Gaming hatten, aber denen eine Konsole "nur" für das gelegentliche Spielen zu teuer war. Und als die dann auch auf den Geschmack kamen, was die bessere Bildqualität bei Filmen angeht und an die Anschaffung eines Players dachten, haben die sich überlegt: für nen kleinen Aufpreis in Bezug auf einen BD-Player bekomm ich doch nen Player UND eine Konsole - warum nicht zuschlagen?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. August 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Die Leute bei Sony werden schon alle dumm sein, wenn Exklusivspiele doch schliesslich keine oder sogut wie keine Auswirkungen auf die Verkaufszahlen haben.
> Was könnten die Geld verdienen, würden Exklusivspiele wie TLOU für die Xbox und den PC erscheinen.
> Kann wirklich nur Dummheit sein...



Die Leute bei Microsoft werden schon alle dumm sein, wenn Exklusivspiele doch ach so wahnsinnige Auswirkungen auf die Verkaufszahlen haben.
Was könnten die Geld verdienen, würden Spiele wie Forza ausschließlich auf der Xbox erscheinen.
Kann wirklich nur Dummheit sein...


----------



## MichaelG (16. August 2017)

Um Öl ins Feuer zu Gießen: Ich hab mir sowohl die PS3 wie auch die 4 wegen der Exklusivtitel geholt. Und das Theater beim Release der One hat das ganze noch bestärkt. Und somit decken PS3/4 und PC für mich 98% vom Gamingmarkt ab.

Wegen Halo kaufe ich mir ebenso wenig eine One wie wegen Zelda eine Switch. Dazu müßten beide für mich mehr bieten. Aber 99% der One-Titel kommen für den PC und bei Nintendo interessiert mich nur Zelda.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Um Öl ins Feuer zu Gießen: Ich hab mir sowohl die PS3 wie auch die 4 wegen der Exklusivtitel geholt. Und das Theater beim Release der One hat das ganze noch bestärkt. Und somit decken PS3/4 und PC für mich 98% vom Gamingmarkt ab.
> 
> Wegen Halo kaufe ich mir ebenso wenig eine One wie wegen Zelda eine Switch. Dazu müßten beide für mich mehr bieten. Aber 99% der One-Titel kommen für den PC und bei Nintendo interessiert mich nur Zelda.



Ist doch kein Öl ins Feuer. Es hat ja keiner bestritten, dass es Leute gibt, die wegen der Spiele eine Konsole kaufen. Habe ich ja im Prinzip auch so gemacht. Ich habe eine gebrauchte Ps4 für Spiderman besorgt, auch wenn Sony an mir nichts verdient. Wir in unserem elitären kleinen Club der "Internetnerds" fallen da sowieso viel eher ins Beuteschema als die überwältigende Mehrheit der Casuals, bei denen das eben nicht so ist.


----------



## Odin333 (16. August 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Die Leute bei Microsoft werden schon alle dumm sein, wenn Exklusivspiele doch ach so wahnsinnige Auswirkungen auf die Verkaufszahlen haben.


Richtig. Siehe Verkaufszahlen Xbox vs. PS4.
Was ich damit sagen will - Die Leute bei Sony wissen was sie tun und vor allem kennen Sie die Zahlen und wissen, warum sie in viele, qualitativ hochwertige Exklusivtitel investieren.

Und auch ich habe nur wegen der Exklusivtitel zu einer Konsole gegriffen. Wegen Alan Wake und Dantes Inferno zur 360 und danach wegen TloU,  Uncharted und Infamous zur PS4. Gäbe es keine Exklusivtitel hätte ich bis heute keine einzige Konsole besessen, nichtmal den N64.


----------



## MichaelG (16. August 2017)

Bei einem der größten Märkte (USA) spielt mit Sicherheit auch Patriotismus eine große Rolle.

Dächte die One läuft in Relation dort am besten.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. August 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Richtig. Siehe Verkaufszahlen Xbox vs. PS4.



Wurde doch schon tausend Mal mal durchgekaut. PR Desaster + 100 Euro zu teuer = Niederlage, da Nachkäufer nach dem Freundeskreis gehen. Die beschissenen Spiele Ryse, Knack, Killzone oder Zoo Tycoon hatten da sicher keinen Anteil dran und was vielleicht irgendwann mal kommen könnte, weiß kein Casual.

Mach die PS5 100 Euro teurer als die neue Xbox und ich gebe Dir Brief und Siegel darauf, dass es mindestens wieder ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen wie bei PS3/360 gibt, auch wenn die Marke Playstation aufgrund ihres langen Bestehens und Kindheitserinnerungen, besonders in Deutschland, viele Blindkäufer hat. Die hatte die Xbox in den USA auch, aber 100 Dollar sind eben 100 Dollar.

Mit dem Thema bin ich hiermit dann jetzt aber auch endgültig durch, es wiederholt sich ja eh alles nur noch von immer den gleichen Leuten und bei einigen habe ich auch irgendwie das Gefühl, sie würden selbst eine geschenkte Xbox aus dem Fenster werfen wie einen brennenden Haufen Scheiße. Schade eigentlich, sind beides gute Konsolen mit Vor- und Nachteilen, 

In diesem Sinne, frohes Zocken, auf welchem System auch immer.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und durch die Bank weg sind das alle Asia-Games-Fan? Das ist allerdings extrem erstaunlich. Denn in D sind diese Games wirklich eher eine Sparte.


Wo steht das? Nein, natürlich ist nur ein kleiner Teil davon Asia-Game Fan und spielt deswegen. Was ich aussagen will, es gibt da eben alles, Vielzocker, die viele und große Games auf Konsole spielen, Single-Game Zocker, die ausschließlich Fifa spielen, Gelegenheitsspieler, die hauptsächlich GTA und noch sowas wie Heavy Rain für die Freundin / Frau oder sowas wie Lego für die Kinder dabei haben. 



> ist es denn ungewöhnlich, wenn eine Konsole im dritten Jahr nicht mehr so gut verkauft wird? Waren die Verkaufszahlen der Xbox 360 nach drei Jahren so wie in den ersten beiden Jahren?


Der Unterschied ist der, dass sich die PS3 immer besser verkaufte und das dafür kontinuierlich gute Exklusivspiele kamen, sogar eben in den letzten beiden Jahren. Das ist der große Unterschied zur 360, die verkaufte nachher kaum noch und es gab auch keine Exklusivspiele mehr. Das kann man ignorieren, oder man kann seine Schlüsse draus ziehen, das Exklusivspiele durchaus ein Kaufanreiz für eine nicht unbedeutende Masse sind.



> Richtig ist aber in jedem Falle, dass viele sich ne PS3 kauften, weil da eben ein BD-Player dabei ist, und zwar auch nachdem Player günstiger wurden. Denn es gab ja auch Leute, die vlt. Bock auf "ab und an" Gaming hatten, aber denen eine Konsole "nur" für das gelegentliche Spielen zu teuer war. Und als die dann auch auf den Geschmack kamen, was die bessere Bildqualität bei Filmen angeht und an die Anschaffung eines Players dachten, haben die sich überlegt: für nen kleinen Aufpreis in Bezug auf einen BD-Player bekomm ich doch nen Player UND eine Konsole - warum nicht zuschlagen?


Lustigerweise ist doch gerade diese Klientel der Casuals oftmals praktisch gar nicht an BR interessiert. Du glaubst gar nicht, wieviele Leute ich kenne, die zwar eine Konsole (meist Playstation) zuhause stehen haben aber keine einzige Blu-Ray. Die schauen DVD, teilweise gelegentlich sogar noch VHS und viele streamen halt inzwischen dann auch noch, wenn sie so im Altersbereich zwischen 20 und 35 liegen. 
Die richtigen Nutzer von BR die ich so kenne, die kann ich an praktisch einer Hand abzählen, das sind alles männliche, technikinteressierte Typen. Bei den normalen "Familien" sehe ich BR hingegen kaum. Bei UHD und 4k TV ist es noch viel krasser, das sind großteils Leute zwischen 20 und 25 die sich sowas gezielt holen.




Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Die Leute bei Microsoft werden schon alle dumm sein, wenn Exklusivspiele doch ach so wahnsinnige Auswirkungen auf die Verkaufszahlen haben.
> Was könnten die Geld verdienen, würden Spiele wie Forza ausschließlich auf der Xbox erscheinen.
> Kann wirklich nur Dummheit sein...


Microsoft hat den Konsolenzweikampf aufgegeben. Genau deswegen kommen ja keine Exklusivtitel für die One mehr sondern die entwickeln deutlich weniger Titel, die dann auch für Windows erscheinen, weil sie das Konzept insofern umgestellt haben, dass sie nach dem "Flop" der One eine große Microsoft Familie aufmachen, wo Desktop PC, Notebook, Tablet (wie Surface), Smartphone und halt XBox in ein gemeinsames, untereinander kompatibles und mit gleicher (eigener App Software via Microsoft Store) übergreifendes System umwandeln, um alles aus einer Hand anzubieten. 

Grund ist hier auch ganz einfach, sie wissen, dass die Konsolen von den Verkaufszahlen auf dem absteigenden Ast sind. Und sie haben keine Lust so stark da zu investieren und mal eben ein paar 100 Millionen für tolle Exklusivtitel reinzubuttern, die sich bei ihnen eben inzwischen nicht mehr rentieren, da die (in dieser Generation) nichts mehr retten können.
Es wurde ja auch oben schon angesprochen, die XBoxen orientieren sich stark am amerikanischen Markt und dort haben sie als Zielgruppe immer insbesondere die 12- bis 25-jährigen männlichen Actionzocker im Auge gehabt. Aber die Produktionskosten für Titel wie Halo und Gears of War steigen, während die Verkaufszahlen sinken, schlicht weil es in dem Segment immer mehr Titel gibt. 

PS1: ca. 102 Millionen, Sega Saturn + Sega Dreamcast: ca. 9 Millionen + ca. 8 Millionen, Nintendo 64: ca. 33 Millionen = 152 Millionen
PS2: ca. 158 Millionen, XBox: ca. 25 Millionen, Gamecube: ca. 22 Millionen = 205 Millionen
PS3: ca. 86 Millionen, XBox 360: ca. 84 Millionen, Wii: ca. 102 Millionen = 272 Millionen (bereinigt um die Wii Casual Käufer definitiv unter 200 Millionen)
PS4: ca. 60 Millionen, XBox One: ca. 30 Millionen, Wii U, ca. 13 Millionen = 102 Millionen (bisher) (und in den verbleibenden zwei, maximal drei Jahren werden die niemals auch nur in annähernde Reichweite von 200 Millionen kommen, ich würde sagen 150 Millionen ist realistisch. Damit ist man dann wieder auf dem Stand von Mitte bis Ende 90er).


----------

